

The Government Is Not Us - sausman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqoBZLSm1WA

======
sausman
From Anatomy of the State - What the State Is Not

[http://mises.org/easaran/chap3.asp](http://mises.org/easaran/chap3.asp)

------
kaonashi
Stopped watching when he started complaining about taxes while showing
pictures of executions.

